# Cheapr4i.com reliable



## SuperGodEater (Dec 8, 2015)

Heya guys, I've brought a acekard 2i from www.cheapr4i.com after seeing it's had some good reviews and a shoptemp rep but my card still hasn't arrived even though it says it's warehoused in the UK which I think might be false. I've tried contacting them by email but have had no reply for quite a few days. Has anyone else had problems with them or received an order from the correctly recently? Thanks


----------



## Altharic (Apr 7, 2016)

Did you get a reply from them in the end?


----------

